# B12 Sentra Hatchback help.



## XBwick (Jul 8, 2003)

Hey all, I’m new to the forum as well as car mods. Here’s what I have and what I plan to do with the body:
Ok, I have an ’87 Nissan Sentra Hatchback. It’s white with no current mods. If necessary, I’ll try to get a picture up soon.

First of all I’d like to get a full body kit for it. For the front, I’d like to be able to have fog lights set into the kit that I get. I want the rest of the kit to have “typical” side skirts and rear. I’m not trying to make it look like a race car or anything, I’m just trying to improve the looks of this already awesome looking car(and get rid of the black plastic that’s on the bumpers and around the whole bottom half of the car all the way around). The side mirrors also have black plastic surrounding them… I’d like to replace them as well with a very similar style to the ones that are currently on there(or can these be painted?) Also, I plan on getting a solid SMALL spoiler in the back. As for the paint, I’m very strongly leaning towards a dark grey. 

Sorry for my ignorance and poor terminology folks, I am very new to this! 
I need to know where I can get a kit for this Sentra model. I’ve found some for Sentras, but not for the 87 hatchback model. Any help with that is greatly appreciated. 

Also, I’d like some opinions about my idea. I think it’ll look sweet when it’s done. I still plan getting a few more things done to it, but I guess this would be a good place to start.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## XBwick (Jul 8, 2003)

Nobody has anything to say about this?


----------



## manjula (Jun 24, 2003)

I too have a '87 HB 4dr. Its a B12.

I am also thinking of getting my bumpers done. Not to race but for it to look good.

So lets see some advice here pleeeeease.


----------



## XBwick (Jul 8, 2003)

Right on, Mine is actually a 2 door(or 3 including the hatch)... Man, It's a SWEET little car though. My all time favorite. Later.


----------



## manjula (Jun 24, 2003)

XBwick.... do u have any pics u could post ??


----------



## XBwick (Jul 8, 2003)

Nope, Don't have any now but... I'll take some today. Keep an eye out in the 'member rides' section of the forum if interested. I'll hopefully have some there by the end of the week, maybe sooner. It's completely stock as of now so most people probably won't find it that interesting. Hehe. Oh well, until then.. Later.


----------



## StreEtdraggR (Jul 4, 2003)

If you want a kit for your B12 try Stillen or Erebuni. I think Erebuni has somethin' more your taste.


----------



## XBwick (Jul 8, 2003)

Are you referring to this one: http://www.erebuni.net/clearance/nisentra.htm

Yeah, I like most of the kit I guess.. Not too sure about the side skirts though. IMO, it is an overall improvement though. 

Does anyone have any pictures of this kit on a b12 hb model, or know where I find some? Thanks


----------



## XBwick (Jul 8, 2003)

Are you referring to this one: http://www.erebuni.net/clearance/nisentra.htm

Yeah, I like most of the kit I guess.. Not too sure about the side skirts though. IMO, it is an overall improvement though. 

Does anyone have any pictures of this kit on a b12 hb model, or know where I find some? Thanks


----------

